# Blank Storage



## pilot1022 (Aug 8, 2007)

As most of us we have hundreds if not thousands of pen blanks. My question is how do you store your blanks and do you have any special tricks that you use. Keep in mind this would be for a garage shop where the vehicle has to be parked inside. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use document boxes, most are 8 1/2"X11" and stack on a shelf I put up, high out of the way. Most are labeled with what is inside. I think each box holds about 60 blanks.




<br />


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom,
I built a stand that leans back at about 15 or 20 degrees. Attached to the face are a lot of
large empty plastic coffee cans that we use at our office. One screw thru the bottom of the plastic into the wood back holds 'em securely.
These are blanks for my use. You're needs may be different as you sell a lot of blanks.


----------



## TBone (Aug 8, 2007)

Most of them are stored in the Priority Mail boxes, either where they were shipped to me or where other items were.  Most of the boxes are labeled with general info of type and where I obtained them.  But I also try to write the wood type on the blank with a Sharpie if I can't immediately identify it.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 8, 2007)

my setup sounds like tommy's. priority boxes and other boxes that end up in the shop. i need a better system. there was a thread about this a while back with a lot of good pictures, see if you can search for it for some good ideas.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 8, 2007)

$0.50 plastic shoe box tubs from Michaels crafts.  Clear plastic with a lid (they are regularly $1 but go on sale several times a year).  You can see through them and they are happy to be labeled with a sharpie.  each tub holds about 50-60 blanks, so I have several types in each tub.  I label the blanks with a wite-out pen because I suck at identifying anything other than Cocobolo or Tulipwood[].  (and yes, I have the wood ID poster in my shop!!!!)  I put the boxes on an adjustable metal shelf bought from BJ's for about $50...has 6 shelves 4' wide so space for the tubs as well as blocks or flat wood.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 8, 2007)

I put mine in quart freezer bags, and then in a plastic drawer unit.


----------



## papaturner (Aug 8, 2007)

Jon Piper and I use the same,plastic shoe boxes only I built a rolling cabinet open front for mine.,

Perry


----------



## txbatons (Aug 8, 2007)

Plain ol' metal shelves for me with the blanks sorted by kind of wood. Has worked up to now, but I have started writing the name of the wood on the blanks because I'm starting to accumulate more than I can keep straight in my mind. 

I like the plastice Michael's shoe box system.


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2007)

I use bins on metal shelves like these [].  Of course I also have some in USPS flat rate boxes everywhere.

Oh, these are in the garage and I still park my car in it...daily []


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a bit fortunate in that my former employer was closing a location and literally giving away all fixtures. Among the things I received were a desk chair (which I'm sitting on right now), a VERY comfortable shop stool with back--perfect when I'm scrollsawing!, three industrial metal shelf units; and FOUR industrial metal drawer units--two of which have 18 drawers measuring 3.5"x5.5"x11.5", and two with 24 drawers 3.5x5.5x17". These hold not only my blanks, but also keep my pen kits well-organized. The larger drawers have room for 3 individual sections to keep species separate, and yes, I have MORE than enough drawer dividers to keep things in order. Yes, I know I've been spoiled! (Course, like everyone else, I have a few flat rate boxes around, mostly for "fig" wood. (Found In Garage)


----------



## d01phn1vr (Aug 9, 2007)

I have corrugated bins from Uline.  I had to order 100 at a time, so if any of you are interested in having any of these, I am willing to sell them to you at cost. I have 75 available. The size is 4W x 12L x 4 1/2H.  Here's the link to this bin. 

http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-704&ref=302 

I haven't had the time to organize my wood yet, so I don't know how many blanks this will hold.  I had ordered them in this size to fit in my cabinet.


----------



## TBone (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />.....(and yes, I have the wood ID poster in my shop!!!!)



ID Poster??????????  Where?  What?  How Much? []  Please!


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 9, 2007)

Would someone PLEASE tell me how to post pictures here.  I can't find any directions or buttons to click on to do so.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## txbatons (Aug 9, 2007)

Nancy,
There are good faqs listed in the Help Using the Site forum. As for individual posts, there's a little paper clip icon that allows you to include a photo in your post.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


me too, me too[][]


----------



## edman2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just posted some photos to my album showing how I store my blanks and my bushings. This system works ok for my blanks as long as I don't get too carried away!  If I had a huge variety of blanks, this would get a tad expensive and take a much bigger wall than what I have in my garage/shop. The bins are purchased from Lowes (four to a package with hanger/brackets).


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 10, 2007)

wood ID poster link...big surprise, it's on EBAY!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wood-book-Poster-identification-woodworking-shop-tool_W0QQitemZ110157307815QQihZ001QQcategoryZ71235QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobskio2003 (Aug 10, 2007)

I too use the Priority Box and label each blank with the type of wood it is.  The other thing I do, that helps me since I have a wide variety of wood species, is put a number code on the end of each blank.  The blanks are stored in the boxes with those numbers facing out and then I have a code sheet that tells me what number goes with what wood.  So far it's worked pretty well.  The only thing I need to get better organized is putting closer together number (1 thru 50, 450 thru 500, etc...) in the same box so that I'm not looking through all my boxes for a certain species.  Bob I.


----------



## d01phn1vr (Aug 10, 2007)

You can also find the wood identification poster here: http://rarematerial.com/


----------



## arioux (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi,

Here is my setup:





<br />

Alfred


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 20, 2007)

Well..I can't believe my loving husband hasn't posted here... perhaps b/c he doesn't think his blank stash measures up to others? LOL

Anyway, I'll brag on myself then.  While I was off work recouping from my surgery, I took down ALL this blanks (except the ones he had hidden down in the shop lol) and organized them according to type- acrylics, burls, domestics, his most popular ones, etc AND wrote on each end as to what it is-- so all he has to do is just look at it and he'll know.  Its all on a small bookcase that I picked up at a junk store but its packed!  And all of our "CPR" resins are taped together so he can just pick up a pair and go.  I even half-organized his leftovers to make bands and such.  It ai'nt the biggest and best, but its a start.

AND... his pen kits??  He's using an old triangular pegboard display I used to have in my antique shop.  It rotates and is about 5' high and a foot wide. He bought a lot of long pens to hold them & can put them straight up from an order.

AND he finally started using Excel to keep track of kits on hand, which is great.  It can be updated easily, printed out & he'll always know.  IF he doens't lose it LOLOL

We do keep some common stuff in these neat three stack suitcase boxes found at Hobby Lobby-- they look nice out in the house & no one ever knows its got pen stuff in it! haha

Connie


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is old, but...



<br />


----------



## RONB (Aug 22, 2007)

My blanks just sit on a shelf in my garage/shop. I've got enough stuff with the saws and lathe,grinder,sander ect that the truck sits in the drive. You got to get your priorities straight!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 22, 2007)

Speaking of blank storage, I have got blanks from places like AS that they have used a white pen to write on the blank to identify it.  Is that a whiteout pen of some sort?  I would much rather use something like that than a sharpie.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 22, 2007)

It is a Bic White Out pen...I think the brand is Bic. There are several from which to choose. The claim is the white out ink does not soak into the wood like Sharpie or similar ink does.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Speaking of blank storage, I have got blanks from places like AS that they have used a white pen to write on the blank to identify it.  Is that a whiteout pen of some sort?  I would much rather use something like that than a sharpie.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Speaking of blank storage, I have got blanks from places like AS that they have used a white pen to write on the blank to identify it.  Is that a whiteout pen of some sort?  I would much rather use something like that than a sharpie.



I use a paint pen from the craft supply section at Wal-Mart. Lasts a long time.


----------



## Arthritis (Aug 22, 2007)

Is this what I've got to look forward to? Right at this minute I have about a dozen blanks laying on my shop table. I have no pen kits ,ordered some from steebar but haven't seen them yet so I have to make a trip to Woodcraft today. I guess if I ever get into selling then I'll have to stock a bunch of stuff. Right now I make 'em and give 'em away.


----------

